
The road to 1.0: production ready PyTorch - shepardrtc
https://pytorch.org/2018/05/02/road-to-1.0.html
======
pesenti
See also on code.facebook.com:
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/172423326753505/announcing-p...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/172423326753505/announcing-
pytorch-1-0-for-both-research-and-production/)

